# Getting a head start on Halloween and need HELP !!



## SweetCheeks (Sep 16, 2009)

.....


----------



## LRWade (Sep 16, 2009)

Statue of Liberty or Lady Justice.


----------



## christinakate (Sep 17, 2009)

Sexy Ghost Busters chick !!!
My second option, if my costume doesnt work out this year. 

http://www.costumzee.com/view/wp-con...rs-costume.jpg


----------



## KimmyAnn_678 (Sep 18, 2009)

Sexy Ghostbuster is awesome and would be a huge hit with the guys LOL.

I saw these 2 and thought they were super cute, even though they don't really show off your stomach...

Le Belle Harlequin Costume, Sexy Jester Harlequin Costume - You could do some super creative make up with this one.

Candy Corn Cutie Costume, Sexy Candy Corn Cutie Halloween Costume - Just loved this one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Have fun picking something


----------



## MaskedBeauty (Sep 18, 2009)

Theres some cute costumes at Fredricks lingerie website. Fredericksofhollywood.com Theres a police woman uniform that shows your stomach.


----------



## MizzVivaGlam (Sep 18, 2009)

Have you seen Mean Girl's? Buy any little sexy outfit you like, add a tail and some ears, and be a sexy cat, or a sexy mouse, or a sexy tiger... lol


----------



## luvsic (Sep 18, 2009)

^ I am REALLY tempted to do that (I wanted to be a kitten or playboy bunny!!) but I don't want to reveal too much of myself ... I did last year and it garnered a lot of negative attention that I thought I would like but didn't :O 

try flirt catalog! Sexy Halloween Costumes 2009 Sexy Adult Costumes Sexy Costume | Flirt Catalog

They have tons and tons of cute costumes...greek goddess, army girl, flight attendant, nurse, the list goes on...


----------



## MizzVivaGlam (Sep 18, 2009)

^thats a great site! i want to be a sexy alice in wonderland. if u want to go fabulous with ur makeup the egyptian,greek, or roman costumes are perfect for that!


----------

